

Michael Arrington should totally hire this idiot? - cliffdailey
http://www.arringtonpleasehire.me

======
zfran
Seems a bit desperate. Not the best way to promote yourself.

~~~
cliffdailey
Not desperate. Just hungry. :)

------
googoobaby
Why not? He doesn't seem any worse than most of the digerati out there. He'll
be pivoting at Le Web in no time.

